

Flashblockdetector - ash
http://code.google.com/p/flashblockdetector/

======
MaysonL
It doesn't seem to catch ClickToFlash on Webkit nightly...

~~~
ash
Maybe you should create an issue?

<http://code.google.com/p/flashblockdetector/issues/list>

